# Nvidia Driver Corruption - description for nvlddmkm cannot be found.



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

I am running an EVGA GTX 670 on a EVGA Z87 FTW, with 16 GB of RAM.

I bought this system a few weeks ago, and it appeared to be stable. However, a few weeks ago I suffered a lock-up following a session of gaming. Since then, the event logged has had constant issues claiming the following:

_The description for Event ID 14 from source nvlddmkm cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event: 

\Device\Video7
12a4(1f48) 00000000 00000000_

This error is printed to the event log roughly every second - so needless to say, it's slowing down the system considerably. 

I originally thought it was signs of a dying or dead graphics card - but upon reinstalling the drivers, it seems to rectify the issue - until the next time my system suffers any kind of crash, at which point it returns.

I've tried several driver versions - and used display driver uninstaller each time.. However, I have noticed nvlddmkm.sys is neither uninstalled, nor replaced with any installations. 

Does anybody have any suggestions as to how I can fix this?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You didn't mention what OS you are running. You should download the driver from the EVGA download site for your motherboard: EVGA Download Center


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> You didn't mention what OS you are running. You should download the driver from the EVGA download site for your motherboard: EVGA Download Center


Oh whoops. I forgot to mention that I am running 64 bit Windows 7 Ultimate.

I'm already running the latest chipset drivers - I noticed the bluetooth drivers were out of date, so I have updated them also.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download the Video Driver from the EVGA site: EVGA Download Center


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi there.

I already had the latest drivers installed. I was just about at my wits end, but then found a simple registry tweak that seems to have solved my issues.

I browsed to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE / SYSTEM / CurrentControlSet / Control / GraphicsDrivers in regedit, and created two new REG_DWORDS, called TdrDdiDelay and TdrDelay both with the values of 20. Immediately the error stopped showing up in the event log, and my speeds returned to normal. I then reinstalled my graphics driver just to be on the safe side, and have experienced no issues since.


----------

